# Thoughts on Carter Hall



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I have seen this blend recommended to new smokers here in the forum many times. I had never really noticed it before myself. I had to stop by and pick up some lighter fuel today and noticed Carter Hall on the shelf, so I decided what the heck I will give it a try. I loaded up a meer for the drive home.

I have to say I was not impressed. No bite, which is why it may be good for newbies, but it was just bland and kind of blah. 

Have my tastes been spoiled by finer and stronger baccy that I just do not appreciate it? Is there something I am missing or do others feel the same way?

Thoughts?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I personaly like Half & Half. Has a very clean nutty taste, very smooth.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I use it mainly as a mixing blend myself. Specifically, to tone down high nic blends a bit. By itself, it's a bit chaffy.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Myself, I like Carter Hall, both by itself and as a mixer. I taste a lightly sweet and all burley flavor.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I will give it a try again at some point. I just did not notice much flavor at all just a hint of an odd woody after taste.

Captain black was one of the first baccy I ever tried and aside from being too moist(syrupy) it had a very nice taste, this was just kind of there. 

I did have some SL in the morning, next time I will try it when I have not smoked anything for a day or so.


----------



## viking12344 (Apr 25, 2009)

I find this and Prince Albert very similar with Carter Hall being the sweeter of the two. I smoke Prince Albert all day long at work as its, imo a great work tobacco. Once you light it, it stays lit. The taste is pleasurable but not too complicated and it has low tounge bite IMO.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, it just so happens I have a bowl of Carter Hall going right now. No, it's not a flavor powerhouse; it's pretty mellow. I guess "inoffensive" is the word. A little sweetness, a little burley flavor, but not a whole lot going on. On the other hand, it tastes like tobacco to me; I wouldn't smoke Capt. Black on a bet, but that's just me. Different strokes and all that. Carter Hall is just my go to drugstore brand, not my favorite tobacco. But, I'm out of English, my order won't be here until freakin' Wednesday for cryin' out loud grumble grumble, and I just don't feel like smoking a VaPer right now. So I guess my reason for liking Carter Hall is pretty much the same as your reason for not liking it, afilter...


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I wouldn't say you're "spoiled", it just comes down to personal taste. I've been smoking for 28 years and prefer Prince Albert over all other tobacco with Carter Hall coming in a close second. It's not due to a lack of experience or because I'm a newbie, it's just my preference. I like the taste of burley without the overwhelming taste of artificial casings...PA and CH deliver that well. If you prefer the taste of Virginias or otherwise, you'll move in that direction. Same with beers. I prefer medium lagers, others prefer wheat ales, etc. It's a matter of what pleases your palate.

I do however consider myself fortunate to have my preferred blend readily available to me at a reasonable price (until recently in FL that is) wherever I go.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

KevinV said:


> I wouldn't say you're "spoiled", it just comes down to personal taste. I ..... prefer Prince Albert over all other tobacco with Carter Hall coming in a close second, it's just my preference. I like the taste of burley without the overwhelming taste of artificial casings...PA and CH deliver that well. If you prefer the taste of Virginias or otherwise, you'll move in that direction. It's a matter of what pleases your palate.
> 
> I do however consider myself fortunate to have my preferred blend readily available to me at a reasonable price ..... wherever I go.


Edited just a tad for me, but I agree completely with this. :tu Kev


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are a person who prefers a stronger tobacco such as something from the Virginia or English camp you are not likely to find the mellow burley tobaccos all that appealing. There are some exceptions though. My personal opinion however is that drug store tobaccos have too many additives and I am not one to smoke a filter pipe. One additive I would really try to steer away from is propylene glycol (common referred to as "PG"). This is , essentially, antifreeze, and is used as a medium for delivering the flavoring agents in aromatics, as well as for its properties as a humectant to keep cheap, bulk-manufactured tobacco moist longer. It also effects the flavor and smoking properties of tobacco, and makes it generally unpleasant. It's a little hard to detect PG in a tobacco without smoking it, unfortunately. Ever notice how your drug store blend gets bitter at pipes end? Bingo! anyway I try to avoid buying tobacco that comes in a pouch but there are also plenty of tinned tobaccos that have PG in them, but these tend to be easier to spot, based on price.

http://www.ndp.govt.nz/moh.nsf/pagescm/7573/$File/swedish-match-pipe-08.pdf

http://www.advisorybodies.doh.gov.uk/scoth/technicaladvisorygroup/additiveslist.pdf

For a good Burley may I suggest "Mac Baren golden extra" which is a very smooth and tasty smoke when I want a Burley.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

afilter said:


> I have seen this blend recommended to new smokers here in the forum many times. I had never really noticed it before myself. I had to stop by and pick up some lighter fuel today and noticed Carter Hall on the shelf, so I decided what the heck I will give it a try. I loaded up a meer for the drive home.
> 
> I have to say I was not impressed. No bite, which is why it may be good for newbies, but it was just bland and kind of blah.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. It has its followers, I'm just not one of them


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Another Burley which is high on my list.
Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

Lately, I've been saying really nice things about CH after smoking up a 2 oz sample. I went and purchased a 14 oz tub, but the tub version is not as good as the 2 oz sample. Not sure what the deal is, but the sample was more alive then what I am smoking now. 

Next time I make an order, I'll probably pick up another 2oz sample in order to figure out what is going on. If the 2oz sample continues to impress, then I'll stick to that, and refrain from buying any more tubs of this stuff. 

In order to give my tub version of CH a little more life, I've been adding tiny amounts of McConnell's latakia, or their perique, and I quite like it that way. 

I hate it when this happens. I used to be a huge MacB Plumb Cake fan when I used to smoke it out of the pouch, but when I smoked it from the tin, it was horrible. 

Now I have to retract past statements that CH could compete with my high-end blends. Well maybe the bulk version can still compete, but not what I am currently smoking, out of this bottomless 14 oz tub. :banghead:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I bought a tub of CH at JR's yerterday - $19.50, I think it was - along with some comparatively deviant lakeland blends.

What can I say? It's like a palate-cleansing sorbet between courses. I like a lot of different things but CH and a cob is a combo that, on some days, can't be beat. Tasty, great room-aroma (other folks say), easy to fill, easy to burn and for some reason it sparkles in a corncob pipe. Puff-puff.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I smoke both CH and PA, mainly in the morning when I am not ready for a heavy blend. Typically, my first smoke in the AM is Five Brothers in a Cob. Then either CH or PA. A richer burley is Blue Grass Melody, it is more flavorable that either CH or PA


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I picked up a pouch of Carter Hall this morn. I think I tried this once before. It's not bad tobacco. It smokes nice while driving. It's a little sweeter then PA but has a hint of soapiness to it for me. The after taste is very pleasant. I think I like PA better. Hard to say really. Depends on what mood my taste buds are in at the moment. Some days, Mixture 79 does it for me. That is some wicked drug store sheat. You either love it or hate it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

afilter said:


> I have seen this blend recommended to new smokers here in the forum many times. I had never really noticed it before myself. I had to stop by and pick up some lighter fuel today and noticed Carter Hall on the shelf, so I decided what the heck I will give it a try. I loaded up a meer for the drive home.
> 
> I have to say I was not impressed. No bite, which is why it may be good for newbies, but it was just bland and kind of blah.
> 
> ...


I haven't smoked a lot of it but I found it bland but with an offensive top note. I prefer PA, although not by much. Both are supremely preferable to Half & Half, which I find unsmokable. I'm not sure that you and I are "spoiled" per se - I think it may be more of a matter of our tastes being formed with other blend styles. It's not always easy to go from a medium well NY strip steak to a rare Filet or from Coke to Diet Coke.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I haven't smoked a lot of it but I found it bland but with an offensive top note.


This is probably the best way to describe my experience. I did give it a 2nd try just to be fair. I decide to not even finish the bowl. Several years ago I decided life is to short to drink cheap(poor tasting) beer. I guess the same applies here. I did not get any of the sweetness and a somewhat foul taste. I guess this is just not a blend for me. Fortunately for the time being there are still many more to choose from.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

> I haven't smoked a lot of it but I found it bland but with an offensive top note.


I think that's the soapy hint I was trying to describe in my post. PA has nothing like that. Just a clean smoke with body.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

afilter said:


> This is probably the best way to describe my experience. I did give it a 2nd try just to be fair. I decide to not even finish the bowl. Several years ago I decided life is to short to drink cheap(poor tasting) beer. I guess the same applies here. I did not get any of the sweetness and a somewhat foul taste. I guess this is just not a blend for me. Fortunately for the time being there are still many more to choose from.


You and Smokin' Johnny understand my concept of making no apologies for what I like or don't like. It may be true that a million people can't be wrong but all million of them are only right for themselves. Everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

> You and Smokin' Johnny understand my concept of making no apologies for what I like or don't like. It may be true that a million people can't be wrong but all million of them are only right for themselves. Everyone's tastes are different.


It's likely the million who don't care for it make no comment. Like you say everyone's taste is different. I make no appologies for loving Mixture 79. To a lot of people, that stuff is rancid. But for me, I get bursts of wonderful flavor.
:target:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I am sure that all y'all who think CH tastes like burned soap and soiled linen and the like smoked some in a cob and not just in briar, right? Just curious here because I wouldn't have given two-cents for CH (or PA) until I tried it in a (broken in) Missouri Meerschaum.

Hmmmm?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I am sure that all y'all who think CH tastes like burned soap and soiled linen and the like smoked some in a cob and not just in briar, right? Just curious here because I wouldn't have given two-cents for CH (or PA) until I tried it in a (broken in) Missouri Meerschaum.
> 
> Hmmmm?


Neither worked in a briar but PA was fine in a cob. That's the only way I'll smoke it, and it actually was a decent, probably repeatable, experience. CH in a cob wasn't too good for me.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I am sure that all y'all who think CH tastes like burned soap and soiled linen and the like smoked some in a cob and not just in briar, right? [...]


I guess if one can get the soap to launder the soiled linen, why then, it would be as right as rain. :washing:


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

:dunno:


Mister Moo said:


> I am sure that all y'all who think CH tastes like burned soap and soiled linen and the like smoked some in a cob and not just in briar, right? Just curious here because I wouldn't have given two-cents for CH (or PA) until I tried it in a (broken in) Missouri Meerschaum.
> 
> Hmmmm?


Both. First couple loads was in a briar road pipe which sees mostly PA and wondered if it ghosted. Tried another in a virgin MM cob. Tasted the same.
:dunno:


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I am sure that all y'all who think CH tastes like burned soap and soiled linen and the like smoked some in a cob and not just in briar, right? Just curious here because I wouldn't have given two-cents for CH (or PA) until I tried it in a (broken in) Missouri Meerschaum.
> 
> Hmmmm?


Both of my experiences were in my trusty Meer. Broke the stem on my cob and have not replaced it.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

We could be doing it wrong. Maybe what Carter Hall needs is a moowarden.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have been soking a lot of Carter Hall lately. I have a couple of pipes that I am having trouble breaking in, and Carter Hall and Prince Albert tend to build up cake while not adding any off tastes.

That said, I have grown very fond of CH. It is a no frills smoke. It is not going to blow you away. It is just a nice slightly sweet and nutty burly. And the price is right too. I can get a pouch for $2 at most grocery and drug stores. So the price is right as well.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I am sure that all y'all who think CH tastes like burned soap and soiled linen and the like smoked some in a cob and not just in briar, right? Just curious here because I wouldn't have given two-cents for CH (or PA) until I tried it in a (broken in) Missouri Meerschaum.
> 
> Hmmmm?


I'll admit I haven't smoked it in a cob. I have one cob that I traveled to cancun with because I was afraid my briars might get stolen if I take them. So basically this son and grandson of Missouri farmers is somewhat of a newbee when it comes to cobs. The tobacco i had with me on the trip really did not taste too good in the cob and that was Stonehaven. So what smokes good in a cob besides over the counter drug store tobaccos?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Everything smokes good in a cob pipe. Just make sure it's a quality cob, such as MM. Burleys and VA's (or blends of) sing in a cob, IMHO.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Everything smokes good in a cob pipe. Just make sure it's a quality cob, such as MM. Burleys and VA's (or blends of) sing in a cob, IMHO.


Mine says Missouri Meerschaum. Maybe it needs more time to break in. I am not sure why it had an unpleasant taste. I'll give it a shot with some Golden Extra and see how she does.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A MM cob really doesn't need to be "broke in" like a briar does. A new cob will impart a slight woody/corn cob taste for the first few bowls but that's about it. A cob pipe doesn't need a cake, and in fact smokes better without one. I clean the bowl with a wadded up paper towel after every smoke, not allowing a cake to develop, only a little carbon. For a better smoking experience with a cob, dry your tobacco out more than you normally would. Not "crispy" but simply dry. Then fill and pack lighter than you would a briar.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> A MM cob really doesn't need to be "broke in" like a briar does. A new cob will impart a slight woody/corn cob taste for the first few bowls but that's about it. A cob pipe doesn't need a cake, and in fact smokes better without one. I clean the bowl with a wadded up paper towel after every smoke, not allowing a cake to develop, only a little carbon. For a better smoking experience with a cob, dry your tobacco out more than you normally would. Not "crispy" but simply dry. Then fill and pack lighter than you would a briar.


OK thats the flavor I experienced. It did have a woody/corn cob taste and with Stonehaven being so mild it overcame the flavor of the smoke. So if I keep smoking the cob that taste will go away?
thanks for the other cob pointers Dale. I'll be giving this another shot then.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dale you ever try Lane BLWB? (Stands for Burly light without Bite) I have heard from some old timers that know a thing or two about tobacco, that this is what Prince Albert used to taste like before additives became part of the ingredients. Might be worth a taste since its in the Ball Park.

Lane Limited - BLWB pipe tobacco reviews


----------

